# Licking behavior?



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

My 4 year old cat has a habit of licking sides of tv stand and now I bought a metal wine rack and he's licking that too. Does it make it feels good for his tounge or what behavior is that? thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Are those items he is licking "rusty" at all? I had a cat who was anemic, and my first clue, was she was licking the rusted bottom door of an ancient farm-kitchen sink of the home we were renting. Licking metal items can sometimes indicate a mineral deficiency.
My best suggestion would be a vet visit, specifically for a blood test to help the vet determine if the cat is deficient in any nutritional and/or developmental areas of their body/diet.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

He licks even the side of the wood tv cabinet, my wife's bag and the wine rack which is brand new and not rusty. When he does it he rubs his face onto it also. Doesn't do it all the time and only for a short period of time.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I think that sounds like a mutual-grooming 'thing', but he's doing it with inanimate objects instead of another living thing...and the face-rubbing is a way for the cat to put light "scent marks" on things...basically saying "I like this thing in my world and it is mine." Quite a few of my cats will rub their faces on the corners of walls and cabinets. I think it is just a happy-thing for them.


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

hi i have a cat licking problem aswell but it is different it just sits there all day licking its bottom i dont know why it is very clean but she keeps licking herself if she is not licking herself she is licking the over cat and her bum to  :catsm


----------



## RamblingKittens (Aug 15, 2009)

My cat loves to lick plastic bags, plastic containers, plastic wrap, garbage bags, and it really drives me insane because I don't know why he want to do this. Could it be because he likes the smoothness of plastic?


----------

